# Favrite fried chicken



## masteraznchefjr (Oct 14, 2004)

Well i made some fried chicken today just to experiment with a bunch of herbs, but this is wut i did

Take bag and stuff with drum sticks and then add salt and pepper and a little lemon juice. Then after like a day take out and then take out the chicken and coat it in parsley oregeno and paprika and scatter a little garlic powder. make a batter with some corn starch and flour and coat. First take a pan and fill with like vegetable oil and let it fry for like 5 minutes or until all sides are like crispy, then transfer the chicken to a conventional oven to cook under 360° for awhile  and youll be done


----------



## Audeo (Oct 14, 2004)

That sounds pretty darned good, indeed!  What did YOU think?  What was the taste like?  The texture?  (I love cornstarch...)  Would you do it again???


----------



## mudbug (Oct 14, 2004)

And like how did it taste?


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Oct 14, 2004)

somehow it tasted really sweet like light honeyish even though i didn't add ne sugar or honey. It was really soft crispy like thin crisp, and really juicy and tender. I would probably add a little more salt


----------



## mudbug (Oct 14, 2004)

chicken tempura, maybe?


----------



## Michael in FtW (Oct 15, 2004)

mudbug -  like, yeah, like a an oven roasted like Italian herbed like sorta kinda tempuraed like seviche chicken. 

masteraznchefjr - I'm not picking on you ... this really does sound interesting. But, you might want to loose the "like" descriptions from your recipes. When you make a dish ... measure your ingredients and write them down. Write down your steps. Then you have a recipe you can share and others can follow.


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Oct 15, 2004)

good idea i should start doing that


----------



## norgeskog (Oct 15, 2004)

that recipe works for me, but I might use breast strips and add sprinkling some Franks Hot Sauce over after frying/baking and then dipping in ranch dressing


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Oct 15, 2004)

What ever the recipe... it must have blew cheese.


----------



## norgeskog (Oct 15, 2004)

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> What ever the recipe... it must have blew cheese.



can I substitute gorgonzola please


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Oct 15, 2004)

YES!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 16, 2004)

Tempura batter = 1/2 cup flour, 1/2 cup cornstarch, 1 large, well beaten egg (makes the batter puff), 1/2 tsp. salt.

Dip whaterver in it, making sure that whatever you dip is dry so the batter will stick.  This batter works well for fish, chicken, chunks of cheese, cauliflower, broccoli, etc.

I take chicken, bone and skin it, cut it into cubes and stir-fry with a little salt, a tbs or two of sunflower or peanut oil, a half dash of Chinese five-spice powder, and a splash of low sodium soy sauce (brighter flavor, less salt0

The meat should be just very lightly browned and taken from the pan.  Toss it all into the tempura batter,  stir to ensure even coating, drop pices into hot oil and deep-fry until golden.  Serve with sweet & sour sauce and whatever else you want.

As for the frying and baking technique, another great flavor is to season some flour with garlic, oregano, sage, a touch of ginger, salt, and pepper.  For a bit of zing, add red-pepper to taste.  put it all in a large plastic zip-lock type bag.

Make an egg-wash and dip the chicken (boneless, skinless, strips, bone-on, cubes, however you want it) into it.  Place the chicken into the bag, just a few peices at a time, and then shake off excess coating (in the bag) and place in two inches of  hot oil.  Cook on all sides until lightly browned.  Place on a foil lined cookie sheet and bake at 360 for about forty minutes, depending on the amount of chicken.  The chicken has a light, crispy coating and will squirt you with juice when you bight into it.  So have napkins ready.  

This is my preferred method for cooking chicken, except of coarse when I've got the Webber Charcoal grill fired up.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------

